# Prozessluftwächter realisiere?



## Jenigge (21 Januar 2019)

Servus,

Ich bin auf der suche nach einer Lösung für einen Prozessluftwächter.

Und zwar möchte ich mit einem Differrenzdruck Schalter einen Motor, in einem Umluft Ofen, auf Betrieb überwachen.
Im Normalfall setzen wir dort einen Druckschalter und setzen einen Schnorchel, in den die Luft eingeblasen wird.
An dem Schnorchel sitzt ein Silikon Schlauch der den Druck zur Dose leitet.
Habe allerdings das Problem das weder die Druckdose noch der Schlauch für die Temperaturen die in diesem Ofen entstehen geeignet sind (Bestriebstemperatur 250 Grad)

Vllt hat ja jemand Erfahrung mit solchen Temperaturen und kann mir da weiter helfen?

Oder kennt jemand eine andere Lösung den Motor zu überwachen?


----------



## thomass5 (21 Januar 2019)

Wenn der Schnorchel etwas aus dem Ofen herausschaut, gibt es keine Probleme, da ja das ganze auf Staudruck beruht und somit die im "freien "im Schnorchel stehende Luft nur durch die Wärmeleitung des Schnorchels erhitzt wird.
Ist nun der Schnorchel lang genug im "freien", ist er auch kühl genug für die Aufnahme des Schlauches bzw. der Druckdose selbst. Es ist aber auf eine absolut dichte Montage zu achten. Ich setze gern die Metallausführung der Krom-Schröder Druckwächter ein für diese Fälle. Die Kunststoffausführung reist gern bei höheren Temperaturen und dann kommt es zur Durchströmung , wodurch dann die Zerstörung noch schneller fortschreitet.


----------



## Fabpicard (21 Januar 2019)

Entweder mit dem langen Schnorchel oder montiere er eine VEGABAR 81, die geht bis 400⁰C Prozesstemperatur 

https://www.vega.com/de-DE/home_de/Produkte/Produktkatalog/Füllstand/Hydrostatik/VEGABAR-81

MfG Fabsi


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (22 Januar 2019)

Du könntest den Motorstrom oder den cos-phi überwachen.


----------



## Jenigge (23 Januar 2019)

Danke erstmal für die Antworten.

Den Motorstrom zu überwachen war auch meine erste Idee, ist aber von unserem Chef nicht gewollt.

Da das eine neu Entwicklung wird, werde ich mal den Vegara testen und beim 2. den Schnorchel verlängern.

Mal seh'n was am Ende den Zuschlag bekommt ^^


----------



## winnman (23 Januar 2019)

Oder Prallplatte in den Luftstrom mit Drehpunkt in der Aussenwand, aussen ein stück Umlenken, mit Feder Vorspannen und einen Ini dran.
bisschen mechanischer Klapperatismus


----------

